# 2009 Nordica Afterburners 170cm



## 57stevey (Aug 18, 2011)

*2009 Nordica Afterburners 170cm SOLD*

sold


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 18, 2011)

That's a good price.  What are the measurements?


----------



## 57stevey (Aug 19, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> That's a good price.  What are the measurements?



126-84-112 and 16.7m radius. They are basically the same ski as the Jet Fuel, but with carbon replacing the titanium layers.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 22, 2011)

Nice!  Too bad I don't need a ski like that.  That is a good deal.  Maybe Nick could use these.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 22, 2011)

i have these too. $250 for a ski with bindings and only 12 days on them is a sweet deal.  nice ski for east coast all mountain.


----------



## 57stevey (Aug 24, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Nice!  Too bad I don't need a ski like that.  That is a good deal.  Maybe Nick could use these.



Hmmm... maybe, if the 170 length isn't too short? That was my only issue with them... not sure of his specs/style.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 24, 2011)

SUV Steve said:


> Hmmm... maybe, if the 170 length isn't too short? That was my only issue with them... not sure of his specs/style.



he's a skinny guy, 170 is probably his size.


----------



## 57stevey (Aug 25, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> he's a skinny guy, 170 is probably his size.



OK... I gave him a heads-up just in case he's interested. Thanks all.


----------



## hammer (Aug 25, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Nice!  Too bad I don't need a ski like that.


+1

I'm still looking for a pair of cheap race/carver skis...if the reviews I've seen are correct these are more in the burly all-mountain category.


----------



## Nick (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks, still weighing my options. 

I'm 5'10 about 185lb. Well 190 now but I WILL be 185 when ski season starts!


----------



## 57stevey (Aug 26, 2011)

Nick said:


> Thanks, still weighing my options.
> 
> I'm 5'10 about 185lb. Well 190 now but I WILL be 185 when ski season starts!



I believe you would find the 170cm too short; at least, that was my experience, and I am a bit lighter than you (this decade, anyway.) But thanks for the reply!


----------

